# single display cichlid for my firemouth 5x2x2 tank



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

i still have my 5x2x2 set up with 2 pairs of firemouths which are around 3.5" now and a group of 6 columbian tetra 8 large cory's

but my tank still looks a little empty so i would like 1 bigger cichlid that could live alone with no problems 

any suggestions welcome :dancing:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

chocolate cichlid


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

*** bought a 5" female uaru she is gorgeous and so far everything seems spot on


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

the new girl all settled in 













:fish:


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice cichlids, love the f/m s :thumb: Nice set up :drooling:


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks man 

really happy with how it turned out and no major aggression issues yet lol either


----------



## EliRN3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice call on the Uaru, i was gonna suggest maybe a texas or something but the Uaru? Genius.

Also, where in England ya from bud? Always nice to see other UK cichlid nuts here


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks man

the wife seen her in a 30" cube being bullied by a ray and a jag she has a scar on her head and a bite on her lip but she has settled in great everyone is happy  so it was a really good accident lol

and im from north east bud teesside just near middlesbrough


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

some more pics inc tank 


















enjoy


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Really nice tank dude!


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks mate  appreciated :fish:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking uaru,

I would have suggested rolling biotope by going with pearsi


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice to c someone else from England, i am from the south east mate. And again love the set up :thumb:


----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)

is it me our do firemouths grow extremely slow? i purchased two of them and they was around .5 inches mixed with other fish that where the same size. 2 months later my other fish have reached size ranges from 4.5 inches to the small firemouths at 1 inch. im afriad my jaguar cichlid is gona swallow them.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Thorichthys species are known to grow super slowly. Though oddly enough, there's many cases where it's the complete opposite. Maybe it's specific nutrients that they need that allows them to grow fast that most food normally don't have, or have much of.


----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)

oh ok that cool understandable what is there typical meal, i see that krill and blood worms are common among most cichlids


----------

